# Useful Links / Articles



## Ico (Nov 20, 2008)

Everyone has at least a handful of quite useful links in their bookmarks, I thought it would be a good idea to post some here for everyone who wants to learn more (myself very much included) 

Not going to mention the freebsd.org references as they are obvious.

Here are a few for starters that I found useful:

Installing FreeBSD + recompiling kernel: http://www.openaddict.com/node/34
Securing FreeBSD: http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2002/08/08/FreeBSD_Basics.html


----------



## overmind (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are some tutorials I found useful:

# Setup a FreeBSD File Server with Samba -http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/578/506/ 

# Network Troubleshooting Tutorial for a Small LAN - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/576/506/

# Setup a Mail Server in FreeBSD with Postfix and Dovecot - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/571/506/

# Setup a Spam Filter with SpamAssasin with Postfix - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/556/506/

# Configure Load Balancing of 2 Internet Lines with FreeBSD - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/529/506/

# Setup a Syslog Server - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/527/506/

# Installing AWStats on FreeBSD - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/525/506/

# Setup a PPPoE Server with MPD II - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/526/506/

# Coming to FreeBSD from Linux - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/516/506/

# Setup Load Balanced PPPoE Servers with OSPF - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/511/506/

# FreeBSD Router with Traffic Shaping with PF and ALTQ CBQ - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/512/506/

# FreeBSD Router with Traffic Shaping with PF and ALTQ HFSC - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/513/506/

# Firewall for a Web Server with PF - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/506/506/

# Firewall for Web Server with IPFW - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/505/506/

# Configure a DNS Server in FreeBSD with Bind - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/504/506/

# FreeBSD Package Management  - http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/469/485/


----------



## danger@ (Nov 22, 2008)

*gmirror*

this gmirror article is also a good one:

http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2005/11/10/FreeBSD_Basics.html


----------



## steinex (Nov 22, 2008)

I want to mention the fine podcasts from http://bsdtalk.blogspot.com.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 26, 2009)

tutorials :
http://www.the-labs.com/FreeBSD/
http://www.debianadmin.com/
http://www.howtoforge.com/
*sites :*
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/category/freebsd/
http://www.realfreebsdtips.com/
http://planet.xbsd.org/
http://simon.nitro.dk/vuxml.html
http://onlamp.com/bsd/
http://onlamp.com/pub/ct/15
http://www.joomlawebserver.com/freebsd/freebsd-tips/index.php
http://www.bsdguides.org/
http://www.freebsdnews.net/
http://www.google.com/bsd
http://linuxdevcenter.com
*blogs & wiki :*
http://www.spinellis.gr/blog/
https://www.dan.me.uk/blog/
http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/bsd-guru
http://www.bsdtips.org/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
http://polarwave.blogspot.com/
http://polarwave.openbsd101.com/blog/
http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com
http://freebsdlife.blogspot.com/search/label/freebsd
http://keramida.wordpress.com
***************************************​*The FreeBSD ports system :*
http://www.lpthe.jussieu.fr/~talon/freebsdports.html#htoc19
*How do I keep my system up to date :*
http://users.skynet.be/six/gpure/tech/freebsd.txt
*FreeBSD Planning, Installation and Security Tips :*
http://www.nsrc.org/freebsd-tips.html
*ZFS in FreeBSD, by Pawel Jakub Dawidek*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-CR3o-Q2CU
*Internet Protocol Tutorial Home :*
http://compnetworking.about.com/od/workingwithipaddresses/l/blip.htm
*Introduction to Perl :*
http://vsbabu.org/tutorials/perl/index.html#toc1
*How to build FreeBSD From Scratch :*
http://librenix.com/?inode=2813


----------



## emre (Nov 27, 2009)

*tips - sysctl*

tips          : http://tips.enderunix.org/
sysctl knobs  : http://sysctl.enderunix.org/


----------

